# Open Hip Abductor Repair



## nyyankees (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been looking for a CPT code for Open Hip Abductor Repair and keep coming to the unlisted code 27299.

Am I missing anything???

Thanks.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, I would also go w/ unlisted


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## jewells (Feb 8, 2012)

What code is that comparable to in order to place the fee?


----------



## skolupar (Feb 23, 2012)

What code would be comparable in order to establish a fee??  I appreciate any help on this, thanks.


----------



## cluke (Jun 7, 2012)

*Abductor repair*

I am wondering if anyone ever came up with a good "compare to" code for this service.

Thank you.


----------

